# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  AS nakon požara u automobilu

## rodica

imali smo gadnu nezgodu. u vozilu parkiranom na suncu ostala baterija na prednjem sjedištu, eksplodirala i zapalila auto. zato se pazite upaljača, baterija i sl. u autu!!!
vatra se zadržala samo sprijeda, uglavnom je tinjalo jer su bili zatvoreni prozori.
na stražnjem sjedalu su nam bile dvije AS: cybex juno fix i cybex pallas II fix.
njih vatra nije zahvatila, no pregledom smo utvrdili da se stiropor počeo "rastapati", očito od visoke temperature.
možemo li proći samo zamjenom siropora ili treba kupovati nove sjedalice?!
najljepša hvala!

----------


## lukab

Ja bi pitala proizvođača. Visoka temperatura koja je uzrokovala otapanje stiropora je možda i oštetila plastiku ali ta oštećenja ne možete vidjeti golim okom.
Pošaljite upit proizvođaču.
Ali iskreno - ja bi ih promijenila...

----------


## rahela

provjerite i sa osiguranje da li pokriva štetu (ako imate kasko)

----------

